# Tourmaline, yes like the gem



## tourmaline (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey everyone. My name is, obviously, Tourmaline. Or Touriy, or Tour, or T, or whatever. I'm 14 years old, been writing since... ages ago really. I mostly find myself writing lyrics. But I am also working on a novel. I've been searching for a constructive, nice, little writing forum and i'm hoping this is it. 
My other hobbies include modeling, singing (though only to my shower head and my stuffed animals) (yes i'm one of those :]), and running. 

Well since God forgot to add a narcissistic part to my brain, that's all I have for now. 
I hope to get to know all of you!


----------



## ZeeC_ames (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Tourmaline.

I am also very new myself to this forum. Everyone seems to be pretty easy going and nice natured in here so far.


----------



## Sam (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tourmaline.


----------



## terrib (Jun 3, 2008)

Writing for ages, eh? Welcome T


----------



## tourmaline (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It's nice to meet you all.
Yes, yes, ages. 
It feels like it at least.


----------



## Shinn (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey there Touriy and welcome to WF


----------



## Nickie (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello to you, Tourmaline, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome, Tourmaline.  That's a very interesting name.  I like it.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 4, 2008)

There's a surf hangout in San Diego named after you.


----------



## tourmaline (Jun 5, 2008)

lin said:


> There's a surf hangout in San Diego named after you.


  haha really? that's aweomse. 

Thanks for all the welcomes everyone. it's super nice to meet you all.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 5, 2008)

In the Pacific Beach area, where I once lived, the streets all have names like Feldspar, Hornblend,  etc.  (the main drag is Garnet, but for some reason all the locals accent the last syllable)  The foot of Tourmaline is a public park and surfer lair.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Welcome to the WF!


----------

